# What are the most popular spider names?



## Cavedweller (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm sure I'm not the only one to notice some common themes in naming spiders. First place definitely goes to Charlotte. My guess for second most popular would be Rosie (for G. rosea of course), followed by Shelob, though I've only ever seen Ts named that, never true spiders.  

You guys come across any other real popular spider names? I think Peter should be a more popular one than it is!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 2, 2015)

O dunno, but I do know this. Everybody who goes with Shelob probably thinks they are the first to come up with it. I called my rosea that (when I called her anything at all) I imagine that the one from the Harry Potter books is pretty popular, I've seen it used here at least once. I can't recall seeing "Ungoliant" which comes from the same place as Shelob, ie. J.R.R Tolkien. Maybe it is a bit too unwieldy.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have noticed several B. Albos with the name Larry


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 2, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> O dunno, but I do know this. Everybody who goes with Shelob probably thinks they are the first to come up with it. I called my rosea that (when I called her anything at all) I imagine that the one from the Harry Potter books is pretty popular, I've seen it used here at least once. I can't recall seeing "Ungoliant" which comes from the same place as Shelob, ie. J.R.R Tolkien. Maybe it is a bit too unwieldy.


I sure as heck don't remember an Ungoliant, but I'm a bad nerd barely managed to slog through Tolkien's work.

Maybe we need more spiders named Lolth...



PanzoN88 said:


> I have noticed several B. Albos with the name Larry


I'm not sure why, but that feels like a good name for a B. albo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2015)

I've noticed some B albos named Spark Plug here.  I named my B albo Hagrid -- figuring the hair would be a little wild and crazy (Um, actually that sounds more like a Steve Martin reference, hmmm).  I named my G pulchripes Aragog.  Most of mine, at this point, never received a pet name.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 2, 2015)

PanzoN88 said:


> I have noticed several B. Albos with the name Larry


I have a b albopilosum named Larry lol!!

---------- Post added 06-02-2015 at 09:42 PM ----------




Tim Benzedrine said:


> O dunno, but I do know this. Everybody who goes with Shelob probably thinks they are the first to come up with it. I called my rosea that (when I called her anything at all) I imagine that the one from the Harry Potter books is pretty popular, I've seen it used here at least once. I can't recall seeing "Ungoliant" which comes from the same place as Shelob, ie. J.R.R Tolkien. Maybe it is a bit too unwieldy.


And my friend has a Rosie named shelob!! How uncanny...



--J.Haas


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 2, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> I sure as heck don't remember an Ungoliant, but I'm a bad nerd barely managed to slog through Tolkien's work.


Ahem! One dos not simply _slog_ throuh The Lord of the Rings. Maybe just a bit through the posthumous Silmarillion and the histories volumes, but the Lord of the Rings? Never! Anyway, Ungoliant was only mentioned in passing in The lord of the Rings. She figured more in The Silmarillion, she was sort of the progenitor of all the nasty big spiders in later ages, including Shelob.



> Maybe we need more spiders named Lolth...


Not such a bad nerd if you are familiar with the Queen of the Demonweb Pits in Dungeons and dragons. But still...slog?




> I'm not sure why, but that feels like a good name for a B. albo.


Better for a blondi or parahybana, though. Lolth could not be described as fuzzy and cute. Okay, maybe the drow saw her that way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2015)

PanzoN88 said:


> I have noticed several B. Albos with the name Larry


Curly, Larry, Moe or Shemp... makes sense, sorta, maybe, not really.  Curly makes more sense than Larry, imo.
(and there may be another Larry reference I am missing -- just assumed here).


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 2, 2015)

ginger, rosie/rose seem to e the most common to me.. iv seen cleo for alot too but usually those are all rosies  curley for albos is everywhere. XD  

tho not gona lie.. if i get a crazy one his names gona be TIM  lol


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Curly, Larry, Moe or Shemp... makes sense, sorta, maybe, not really.  Curly makes more sense than Larry, imo.
> (and there may be another Larry reference I am missing -- just assumed here).


 Larry had curly brown hair, by the way I think you might have forgotten one.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 3, 2015)

You can always name your spiders Milo and Otis. Curly is a fine name for a B. albo.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Curly, Larry, Moe or Shemp... makes sense, sorta, maybe, not really.  Curly makes more sense than Larry, imo.
> (and there may be another Larry reference I am missing -- just assumed here).


I have a curly too, but moe died


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder what the most popular name for OBTs is? I'd name one Creamsicle or Julius.



Tim Benzedrine said:


> Ahem! One dos not simply _slog_ throuh The Lord of the Rings. Maybe just a bit through the posthumous Silmarillion and the histories volumes, but the Lord of the Rings? Never! Anyway, Ungoliant was only mentioned in passing in The lord of the Rings. She figured more in The Silmarillion, she was sort of the progenitor of all the nasty big spiders in later ages, including Shelob.
> 
> Not such a bad nerd if you are familiar with the Queen of the Demonweb Pits in Dungeons and dragons. But still...slog?
> 
> Better for a blondi or parahybana, though. Lolth could not be described as fuzzy and cute. Okay, maybe the drow saw her that way...


Ugh i know, I'm ashamed of myself. I just found the whole series really, _really_ boring and I don't know why. I tried to force myself through it several times in my life. I think the furthest I ever made it was through the first 2 books and halfway through the third. 

Don't get me started on DnD though. Was suuuuper into that as a teenager, haven't had much time for it as a boring grownup though. I think Lolth would be better suited to something sleek and kinda regal looking, like a Nephila.


----------



## HungryGhost (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a  male tarantula named Bruce. One day I got home from work and it molted into a female and changed its name to Caitlyn.::

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2015)

Naming spiders after inanimate objects is really popular these days. Lamp, coffee mug, lanyard, eraser, stapler, VCR, etc.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shrike said:


> Naming spiders after inanimate objects is really popular these days. Lamp, coffee mug, lanyard, eraser, stapler, VCR, etc.


I should call my rosea The Rock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 3, 2015)

Shrike said:


> Naming spiders after inanimate objects is really popular these days. Lamp, coffee mug, lanyard, eraser, stapler, VCR, etc.


Awe man is that why someone tried to give me a porteri when i put on craigslist id be willing to trade something for an iphone...he sent a pic of MM rosea and it was titled "iphone 5s gold"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockpython (Jun 3, 2015)

My albop is named Jo
My OBTs are named after Star Trek characters 
My LPs after monsters
My roseas after gods
My acanthoscurrias after Thomas the tank engine engines
And the others have random names.


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 3, 2015)

Had a male albopilosum several years ago, when I named my tarantulas, his ended up being Harry. Think it suited him well.


----------



## vespers (Jun 3, 2015)

HungryGhost said:


> I had a  male tarantula named Bruce. One day I got home from work and it molted into a female and changed its name to Caitlyn.::


:laugh:
...almost spit my coffee out when I read that one.


:coffee:


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 3, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Had a male albopilosum several years ago, when I named my tarantulas, his ended up being Harry. Think it suited him well.


Harry, Larry... Same thing lol


----------



## horanjp (Jun 3, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I can't recall seeing "Ungoliant" which comes from the same place as Shelob, ie. J.R.R Tolkien. Maybe it is a bit too unwieldy.


I also remember seeing that name used...perhaps in The Silmarilion. If I named my tarantulas that would be a unique substitute for the obvious favorite. Good one!


----------



## Hydrazine (Jun 3, 2015)

I consider names like Shelob, or Rose-y variations for G.rosea/porteri, or Curly for B.albo criminally overused and cringeworthy.  

I name mine on a whim and usually after giving up long, long fruitless thinking. 
There's something about A.genics that springs a name "Ozzy" into mind, and I know that because I randomly encountered at least two separate people who also independently named their A.g. Ozzy.
Mine is starting to look like Sharon ventrally, though. (For those who don't know, Sharon is the name of Ozzy Osbourne's manager who became his wife later on)


----------



## GG80 (Jun 3, 2015)

I havn't named any of my Ts but as a sort of joke amongst friends when I got my first I reffered to it as 'Tranny the tarantula' as I didn't know if it was male or female. Turns out it's female and my friends refer to her as Tina but I never bothered with names.
BTW I meant no disrespect to the LGBT community by using the term 'Tranny'.


----------



## wndurham (Jun 3, 2015)

I love reading all these posts!  some great names!  Shrike I about fell off my chair when I read your post about inanimate objects.  Funny stuff!  Right now I have an OBT named Malachi after the Children of the Corn character, an A. metallica named RuPaul, a L. parahybana named Bad Ass, a N. coloratovillosus named Morticia and a G. rosea named Ursala after The Little Mermaid character.


----------



## truecreature (Jun 3, 2015)

Ugh now I have an urge to get a B. albo to name Larry. For some reason it's just so perfect.

As I mentioned in a previous thread I absolutely love coming up with names for things and they come from all over the place; fictional characters from books/movies/etc, food items, randoms, yes inanimate objects lol - Toaster in this case. Some have a little more thought put into them like my C. fasciatum Raya, which is supposed to be something like "stripe" or "line" in Spanish, the native language of Costa Rica/Guatemala where her species is from. Was also going to name my B. smith La Llorona after the Mexican urban legend but he unfortunately molted out into a dude.


----------



## DVMT (Jun 3, 2015)

Shrike said:


> Naming spiders after inanimate objects is really popular these days. Lamp, coffee mug, lanyard, eraser, stapler, VCR, etc.


VCR???  Whats that?  Haha!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 3, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> Ugh now I have an urge to get a B. albo to name Larry. For some reason it's just so perfect.
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous thread I absolutely love coming up with names for things and they come from all over the place; fictional characters from books/movies/etc, food items, randoms, yes inanimate objects lol - Toaster in this case. Some have a little more thought put into them like my C. fasciatum Raya, which is supposed to be something like "stripe" or "line" in Spanish, the native language of Costa Rica/Guatemala where her species is from. Was also going to name my B. smith La Llorona after the Mexican urban legend but he unfortunately molted out into a dude.


 the weeping woman, that is a interesting name for a tarantula


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree, at least in regard to the Spanish version of it.  Intrigued, I looked up the legend and found a good bit of info on Wikipedia. The apparition has also appeared on a few television shows like _Supernatural_ and _Grimm_. I saw those episodes, but of course never made any connection, I thought it was made up for the shows.

Edit: I guess in the case of a male you could go with El Llorono, but it would not be quite the same, I suppose. It's been too long since the one year of Spanish I took, I may have not used the correct masculine form anyway.


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 4, 2015)

My first T is named Megan (;;;;
another rosea is Crazy
Jim the texas tan
and undecided my new p. cancerides


----------



## BugMasterD (Jun 4, 2015)

Brown Recluse and Black widow.

Every ****ing brown spider is a recluse
Every ****ing black spider is a widow.

Just kidding. I think "Rosie" for rose hairs is, without a doubt, the most common name I hear for them. Near where I live, I feel as if that's the only tarantula people are willing to get. and 80% of them are named something with "Rose" in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PRE66 6TART (Jun 4, 2015)

I named my first (and only) tarantula Sweetums, after the muppet who looks big and scary but is really just a big sweety-pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I agree, at least in regard to the Spanish version of it.  Intrigued, I looked up the legend and found a good bit of info on Wikipedia. The apparition has also appeared on a few television shows like _Supernatural_ and _Grimm_. I saw those episodes, but of course never made any connection, I thought it was made up for the shows.
> 
> Edit: I guess in the case of a male you could go with El Llorono, but it would not be quite the same, I suppose. It's been too long since the one year of Spanish I took, I may have not used the correct masculine form anyway.


 get rid of the o than it will be correct.


----------



## truecreature (Jun 4, 2015)

PanzoN88 said:


> the weeping woman, that is a interesting name for a tarantula


Yeah it's a little weird, but pretty and I like the connection to something creepy



Tim Benzedrine said:


> I agree, at least in regard to the Spanish version of it.  Intrigued, I looked up the legend and found a good bit of info on Wikipedia. The apparition has also appeared on a few television shows like _Supernatural_ and _Grimm_. I saw those episodes, but of course never made any connection, I thought it was made up for the shows.
> 
> Edit: I guess in the case of a male you could go with El Llorono, but it would not be quite the same, I suppose. It's been too long since the one year of Spanish I took, I may have not used the correct masculine form anyway.


Huh, I didn't know she appeared in any shows. I'll have to check those out! If I'm remembering right there was also a low budget-looking animated kids movie on Netflix having to do with her.

After his molt I just went ahead and named him after a bean, lol. Probably going to end up sending him off to someone who can breed him later this year. It'll be sad but wasting a male would be worse.


----------



## sschind (Jun 4, 2015)

The only two tarantulas I ever named were Charlotte (a female rose hair) and Kumonga (a female Chaco golden knee) The only reason I named them is because I use them in my shows so the kids always want to know what their names are.  Everyone gets Charlotte but so far no one has gotten the Kumonga reference.  I guess us Godzilla fans are few and far between.  And yes, I did have a giant crayfish name Ebirah at one time.

I did have an ex girlfriend once that named all my spiders. She named them all EEEWWW!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 4, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> Huh, I didn't know she appeared in any shows. I'll have to check those out! If I'm remembering right there was also a low budget-looking animated kids movie on Netflix having to do with her.


I've seen the shows I mentioned, but I cannot remember if they actually used the specific name for the entity, or merely based it on the legend. I THINK "Grimm" specified the name, but I'm not sure...

It also seems that there were a couple of movies made called "La Llorona" as well.



> get rid of the o than it will be correct.


Ah, okay. I thought nouns ending in "a" signified masculine and "o" signified masculine, but it has been ages and I wasn't exactly a great student in the subject. Though I apparently absorbed a little more than I thought as a bit of it has stuck with me.


----------



## awiec (Jun 4, 2015)

sschind said:


> The only two tarantulas I ever named were Charlotte (a female rose hair) and Kumonga (a female Chaco golden knee) The only reason I named them is because I use them in my shows so the kids always want to know what their names are.  Everyone gets Charlotte but so far no one has gotten the Kumonga reference.  I guess us Godzilla fans are few and far between.  And yes, I did have a giant crayfish name Ebirah at one time.
> 
> I did have an ex girlfriend once that named all my spiders. She named them all EEEWWW!!!


I actually named one of my red woods Ghidorah because it had three main branches/ "Heads"

As for spider names I only used them to teach my boyfriend and sisters what they are, giving them names I guess makes them less scary. Though my boyfriend named his P.metallica Miranda from the Devil Wears Prada as "she" was pretty and mean. Now it's a confirmed male and is very mean so I have taken to calling him Rowdy Randy. Though I have a T.gigas named Peekaboo as it will pop in and out of its cork bark when I pick up the cage.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 4, 2015)

I've heard of multiple Ts named Fluffy, though I never used that for any of mine.
One of the conditions for me having tarantulas was that they all have pet names, otherwise they would just have numbers. 
I picked names from various Sci fi books and TV shows or movies, musicals, and just random names.
Anne McCaffrey provided a wealth of names from her series of books about Pern - dragon and dragon rider names, place names, etc.
Some of my T names are: Ramoth, Faranth, Zaranth, Sorka, Madame Giry, Christine Da'ae, Jadzia, Nod (from Winken, Blinken and Nod), Aramina, Eowyn, Sassenach, Uhuru, Ruatha, Jenseny, Euphronia, Ariadne, Branwyn, Cerridwen, Dechtere.


----------



## scott308 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Curly, Larry, Moe or Shemp...


What, no love for Joe Besser or Curly Joe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 5, 2015)

My 1st ever t was a B albopilosum I nick named spike because of his bad hair day. My recently acquired B albopilosum juvenile is called Bob as in sideshow Bob. The only others I've nick named are my Gbb mango and my B emilia chilli


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine tend to be relating to some thing about the tarantula (temperament, looks, common name). Shan't last them all but they're in my profile. I try to be somewhat unique.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 5, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> Mine tend to be relating to some thing about the tarantula (temperament, looks, common name). Shan't last them all but they're in my profile. I try to be somewhat unique.


Omg u have a gbb named Webster too?!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 5, 2015)

sschind said:


> The only two tarantulas I ever named were Charlotte (a female rose hair) and Kumonga (a female Chaco golden knee) The only reason I named them is because I use them in my shows so the kids always want to know what their names are.  Everyone gets Charlotte but so far no one has gotten the Kumonga reference.  I guess us Godzilla fans are few and far between.  And yes, I did have a giant crayfish name Ebirah at one time.
> 
> I did have an ex girlfriend once that named all my spiders. She named them all EEEWWW!!!


I get the references 

---------- Post added 06-05-2015 at 03:18 PM ----------

Mine have random names, at least the ones I decide to name. My GBB is named Cheesecake, my A. avicularia is named Sparkplug, my B. albopilosum is named Bulldozer. I don't name most of them.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am stunned the name diablo has not popped up for an obt, since I hear they can be feisty


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 6, 2015)

scott308 said:


> What, no love for Joe Besser or Curly Joe?


Never heard of them -- I only knew Larry, Curly and Moe -- had to google 'Three Stooges' for Shemp. Didn't realize there were even more.... 
That show was annoying to me, I could not sit through a whole skit without developing an eye twitch.  

Btw -- love the name Webster -- wish I'd thought of that one!


----------



## sschind (Jun 6, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I get the references
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-05-2015 at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> Mine have random names, at least the ones I decide to name. My GBB is named Cheesecake, my A. avicularia is named Sparkplug, my B. albopilosum is named Bulldozer. I don't name most of them.


Noticed your screen name earlier.  I'm sure you do.  I also have a savanna monitor named Anguirus and a praying mantis named Kamacuras

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 6, 2015)

I wonder why I haven't used Godzilla monster names yet lol, some fit perfect like Kamacuras and Kumonga. Obviously Biollante is my favorite monster but....it doesn't quite match any of my animals lol.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 6, 2015)

Get yourself a nice carnivorous plant to name Biollante. 

The only time I watched Biollante was immediately after watching Little Shop of Horrors, kinda ruined the tone hahaha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 6, 2015)

After recently seeing the thread with the carnivorous plants...I definitely want some in the future! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Never heard of them -- I only knew Larry, Curly and Moe -- had to google 'Three Stooges' for Shemp. Didn't realize there were even more....
> That show was annoying to me, I could not sit through a whole skit without developing an eye twitch.


That's all right.  Most people , if they can name anyone other than Moe, Larry and Curly, would only come up with Shemp.  Joe Besser and Curly Joe were very late in the career of the Stooges so most people have no idea who they are.  Personally, I love the Three Stooges but my wife haaaaaates them!  I was just messing with you, I wouldn't really expect anyone to name those two.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 7, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I wonder why I haven't used Godzilla monster names yet lol, some fit perfect like Kamacuras and Kumonga. Obviously Biollante is my favorite monster but....it doesn't quite match any of my animals lol.


Want one that fits? Ill send you my buddies tagu.. 
The B-stard is part cat.. When he wants attention (pretty much never) hes calm as can be iv opened his mouth and pet his tongue once.. But if he dont.. He will SHOOT out the cage as soon as its unlashed jump on all tanles knock down all objects try and climb the curtains and will just hiss at you (duh cant roar) Godzilla..is the non-radioactive reincarnation of the Japanese creature lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lmactans (Jun 14, 2015)

...Vriska, is that you?

REGARDLESS I have the WORST taste in names, with the criminally overused B. albopilosum named "Curly", my G. pulchripes named "Goldie", and my L. parahybana named "Lassie". "Vriska", a spider-themed character from a webcomic, also seems very popular. She is somewhat unpleasant, and for irony's sake, I named my sweetheart B. smithi after her.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 14, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> After recently seeing the thread with the carnivorous plants...I definitely want some in the future! :biggrin:


Omg me too!  I had a venus fly trap as a kid named Audrey, of course, but I heard vfts need harsh winters to thrive which I couldn't give her here in Cali.  Sadly, she died before she could eat any people lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 14, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Omg me too!  I had a venus fly trap as a kid named Audrey, of course, but I heard vfts need harsh winters to thrive which I couldn't give her here in Cali.  Sadly, she died before she could eat any people lol


I want to make a terrarium for VFTs, but I'd need to plan the right time to put it on my balcony... say mid-March? They'll live for a while without wintering over, but to live for many years takes some freezing conditions.

Some folks can safely store them in a wine cooler, which is near freezing, for a few months, then pull them out for thawing. Technology can assist!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 14, 2015)

You are the one I heard about the winter necessity from 



--J.Haas


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 14, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> You are the one I heard about the winter necessity from
> 
> --J.Haas


Always do your own research kiddies! I was a bit off here... Not actually a harsh winter, but a dormancy period through a lowering a of temperature, while still providing sunlight. In this case, wine cooler would want to have a light on a timer. On a balcony, the terrarium would get cold, not frozen, and still get light.

Source: https://www.flytrapcare.com/venus-fly-trap-dormancy

/endhijack

Back on topic, is "Quad-hug" a popular name for spiders yet?


----------



## Radium (Jun 15, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Ahem! One dos not simply _slog_ throuh The Lord of the Rings. Maybe just a bit through the posthumous Silmarillion and the histories volumes, but the Lord of the Rings? Never! Anyway, Ungoliant was only mentioned in passing in The lord of the Rings. She figured more in The Silmarillion, she was sort of the progenitor of all the nasty big spiders in later ages, including Shelob.


_The Silmarillion_ is one of my favorite books! 'Vanya' is one of my potential T names.

I'm, optimistically, calling the LV sling Callista for the moment. Sporos is the male name I'm leaning towards if the sling turns out male.

As to the question, I've noticed several rosies named Ophelia.


----------



## courtneyannb (Jun 15, 2015)

I've gone with a serial killer kind of theme but a few have different names because it was fitting!

My Rose hair: Harriet, she has a pink little tuft between her eyes that reminded me of "punk" and made me think of Debbie Harry
My Red Knee: Vlad the Impaler, he vicious with his pray!
My Platyomma: Sir Eli Bathory, he is so pretty he needed a "fancy" name, and he's named for Elizabeth Bathary, serial killer who bathed in blood
My T. Stirmi: Brienne of Tarth, any GOT viewer knows this one and why
My OBT: if it a girl, which I hope it is, im going with Saraphine
My Curly Hair, not sure yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pepey05 (Jun 15, 2015)

My G rosea - Marge, after Marge Simpson
My B emilia - Emily, for obvious reasons
My A genic - Karina, after my old boss, who was Brazilian, beautiful and could be crazy angry!
My B smith - Sheri, after the British actress, Sheridan Smith
My L parahybana - Bella, shortened for latin, beauty
My P sazimai - Bobby, after Bobby Vinton, 'Blue Velvet' hope that makes sense?
My G pulchra - Little one, cos we don't know whether boy/girl yet


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 15, 2015)

It seems that whatever you call them, they never come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It seems that whatever you call them, they never come.


Have you tried naming it after the sound a cricket makes when it's scared?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radium (Jun 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> It seems that whatever you call them, they never come.


I think a lot of people just get some kind of existential comfort and satisfaction from organizing and naming things.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 16, 2015)

edgeofthefreak said:


> I want to make a terrarium for VFTs, but I'd need to plan the right time to put it on my balcony... say mid-March? They'll live for a while without wintering over, but to live for many years takes some freezing conditions.
> 
> Some folks can safely store them in a wine cooler, which is near freezing, for a few months, then pull them out for thawing. Technology can assist!


I've heard of putting other types of plants just in the refrigerator, any idea of this works with VFTs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flamekitty84 (Jun 16, 2015)

I love these names lol although I'm pretty surprised that no one has named their tarantula after a car
I named my 4 inch female B. smithi Ferrari cuz when I unpacked her from the mail, she took off like lightning and I almost lost her....little demon, she is
anyway, my first T was a rose hair, and I named her Princess Peach, then my second Rosie was named Penelope, then I got two RCF and I named them Peanut and Rosie (obviously lol)
I also have a chalcodes named Phoebe (I was on a P-name roll apparently)
a juvie b. albo named Curly (ha)
and a huge G. pulchripes I named Koko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shelpen (Jun 16, 2015)

My very first T, CRH naturally, was named Ziggy. 

Now I have 25 but named only a few:

- A. chalcodes Miss Blondi
- A. genic Lucky (he had a couple little accidents early on... like his burrow collapsing and a cork bark smooshing him a bit )
- C. darlingi Igor (postmortem, see my thread "Something went wrong" in TC)


----------



## Purple Grant (Jun 17, 2015)

My (so far) only tarantula is called "Cyd Charisse". I'm sure someone must have thought of that joke before.


----------



## elliotulysses (Jun 17, 2015)

I did have an a metallica named Sherlock and a p. murinus named Moriarty [emoji14]


----------



## jaystigdon (Aug 6, 2015)

I named my first T, a G. rosea, after my childhood crush: Wednesday Addams.  Now we have a B. albopilosum that my daughter insists should be named Pubert.


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 6, 2015)

I have stuck to naming mine after Muppets. Cute and fuzzy, the similarities are striking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scorpionchaos (Aug 6, 2015)

B.vagans= Squishy (first time seeing a T molt)

C.fasciatum= Tigger (take a guess :biggrin

C.marshalli= Marshall

C.cyaneopubescens= Indigo

B.smithi= Zippo (like the lighters...)

B.albiceps= Pinky

H.incei= Stardust

E.murinus= Femur

H. sp Large= Patches

Scolopendra cingulata= Scold

Scolopendra alternans= Titan

No real theme or anything just looks and behaviours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 6, 2015)

I still have to grin everytime I go check or do maintenance/feeding on my little "Borg Collective" in form of quadrouple Euathlus sp. "red"  

"1of4" through "4of4" - easy and funny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 6, 2015)

For me this answer is very easy.  The most popular name is.....#1

Whether I get one or 50, there's ALWAYS a #1.:smile:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 7, 2015)

scorpionchaos said:


> H. sp Large= Patches.


My hapalopus sp large is named Mr. Patches too lol

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 08:59 PM ----------

Ok I know it's silly but I really like naming them... Even when I'm up past 30

A versicolor - bleuford
Gbb - Webster
A genic - princess lily butt
A chalcodes - shy Floyd 
A hentzi - whiteface
G pulchripes - rhonda
P regalis - Rufus 
P cambridgei -lil g
P irminia - trudie
B albopilosum - Larry and curly (moe died)
B vagans - Thelma (Louise died)
C Schioedtei - Charlemagne 
P rufilata - rakshasa 
G rosea - angry
Avic avic - boom Shakwitah 
B boehmei - Consuela 
E uatuman - booger
P pulcher - meegan
M balfouri - norbert
B smithi - Owen
E pachypus - platty
Hapolopus sp large - mr patches 
Obt - orangina 
N chromatus - Cheryl
C darlingi - darling
I Mira - amale
H incei - bumbles
A enzendami - dezzie
E olivacea -olive
H himalayana - shimmie 
M cabocla - Macarena 
P metallica - Lars 
P brachyramosa - the brat


----------



## Experiment397 (Aug 8, 2015)

Chilean copper- Artemis 
My versi doesn't have a name yet. Needs to be sexed first


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 8, 2015)

Experiment397 said:


> Chilean copper- Artemis
> My versi doesn't have a name yet. Needs to be sexed first


More than half of mine aren't sexed - I usually buy slings bc I like to watch them grow - and I just name them whatever comes to mind and they're stuck with it regardless lol Needless to say I have a lot of tranny spiders now ha ha


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 8, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> More than half of mine aren't sexed - I usually buy slings bc I like to watch them grow - and I just name them whatever comes to mind and they're stuck with it regardless lol Needless to say I have a lot of tranny spiders now ha ha


Lolol wooow thats y all the ones i name before sexed are unisexed (almost none) like my decko alex.. Because i got her at 2weeks old and i wasnt gona be able to vent sex for like 8 mon so was either alexander the gecko or alexis.. Well i said alex so much shes stuck with alex..i made the mistake when younger to name a beardie a girl name.. And when i added another girl who was proven breeder and they had eggs..twice... Well daisy wasnt gona fit for a proud daddy hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 8, 2015)

Can't believe Parker hasn't been said! That's my G.Porteri's(first tarantulas) name.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 9, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> I've heard of putting other types of plants just in the refrigerator, any idea of this works with VFTs?


I've heard of this for VFTs, but they still want some light, just not as much. If VFTs are fridged, they need extra care. Also, out-of-sight, out-of-mind... if they start to rot in the fridge, they may be found too late!

Which reminds me... I put a Hyacinth bulb in my fridge a few weeks/months ago... I think it was on Star Wars day. Might be ready to plant soon? hehe


Back on topic, I name the same as many - whatever comes to mind. I do a little gender change when I know though. So Lord Whiplington (is an Amblypygi, but still a named arachnid) is now Lady Whiplington. I may need to steal Alex as a name for a future animal.


----------



## Faing (Aug 9, 2015)

I have to write down their names as I usually don't remember them. My arachnids are mostly candy-theme named. I needed a genre that I could up with names fairly easily. I also have Fluffy and variations of Fluffy. 

Though having tarantulas named Starburst, Truffles, Floofy, Skittles, and etc might be a bit eccentric. I feel a desire to name almost everything, just because I want to.


----------



## Pocket Jotter (Aug 11, 2015)

I am not sure how common these names are but I generally name my Tarantulas by appearance or characteristics. Sometimes by names completely opposite to the Tarantulas appearance.

A few Tarantulas that I have kept in the past.

Pamphobetus platyomma due to it being pinkish I named it Rhubarb.
Pterinochilus murinus = Yellow so I called it Custard.
Lasiodora parahybana = Massive so I called it Twinkle. 
Haplopelma lividum = Stupidly fast so I called it Lightening
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens = Was completely nuts so I called it Mad Murdoch (The-A-Team) reference.
Poecilotheria miranda = Fairly lazy Juvenile so I call it Boris. (Has no relevance to laziness at all) He just looks Like a Boris.


----------



## Thistles (Aug 11, 2015)

I've met like 50 male _Poecilotheria metallica_ named "Lars."

My cousin had a rosie named "Miss Muffet."


----------

